# [solved] framebuffer console problem in 2.6.31-r10 kernel

## m34n

Hello,

I've got a strange problem in 2.6.31-r10. I've installed this kernel on my desktop (cpu: x86_64, vga: ati x550) and couldn't deactivate the framebuffer consol. I tried lots of possibilities before (for example set off CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOL manually in .config, using alternate drivers [current is radeon], several boot options, xvidtune, ati catalist control center and many others I forget).

The position of the frambuffered terminal  is wrong (perhaps because of incorrect settings of vga mode? - I do not know) when I set the correct position of the desktop under X.

At first: I WANT to set off the framebuffer console. How can I do? (It's not possible in menuconfig.)

If it is not possible, please give a working way to set up the separated screen position under terminal and X.

Thanks all.

Regards,

m34n

P.s.: Use details when You answer, please.Last edited by m34n on Tue Apr 06, 2010 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

You want to turn OFF framebuffer? If you do that, you won't be able to see anything until and if your graphical login manager starts (which is when Xorg takes over). I don't think you want that. 

Check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds at http://kernel-seeds.org and follow the instructions for setting up a config. Read the relevant sections about graphics drivers. 

Let us know how it turns out!   :Cool: 

----------

## Sadako

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> You want to turn OFF framebuffer? If you do that, you won't be able to see anything until and if your graphical login manager starts (which is when Xorg takes over).

 Um, no, that would only apply if you were to build your kernel without VGA console support...

m34n: it might be best if you just posted your kernel config (or better yet a link to it), your kernel command line (/proc/cmdline), and maybe your lsmod output too.

----------

## m34n

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> You want to turn OFF framebuffer? If you do that, you won't be able to see anything until and if your graphical login manager starts (which is when Xorg takes over). I don't think you want that. 
> 
> Check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds at http://kernel-seeds.org and follow the instructions for setting up a config. Read the relevant sections about graphics drivers. 
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!  

 

Strange. Not the whole framebuffer, the CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE only. The link is also wrong.

----------

## m34n

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*   You want to turn OFF framebuffer? If you do that, you won't be able to see anything until and if your graphical login manager starts (which is when Xorg takes over). Um, no, that would only apply if you were to build your kernel without VGA console support...
> 
> m34n: it might be best if you just posted your kernel config (or better yet a link to it), your kernel command line (/proc/cmdline), and maybe your lsmod output too.

 

It was a bit difficult without flashplayer, but successed:

.config:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AUc5RcNL32mdZGZyZnhnN2dfMGM1NHZjOWNn&hl=hu

my kernel command line is:

root=/dev/sda3 (if it is what you need)

and the output of lsmod:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AUc5RcNL32mdZGZyZnhnN2dfMWZ3NzhrOWdy&hl=hu

----------

## Sadako

Okay, just had a quick look, you have a lot of things enabled which I suspect you don't need.

wrt this particular issue, you have 'CONFIG_FB_RADEON' enabled, which is the radeon framebuffer driver, and is completely unrelated and unnecessary to use the radeon drivers for x11.

Just disable that and all the other drivers under the framebuffer section in menuconfig, and to disable the framebuffer section completely you'll need to disable the the KMS option for intel's i915 (which is one of the things I suspect you don't need at all...).

----------

## m34n

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Okay, just had a quick look, you have a lot of things enabled which I suspect you don't need.
> 
> wrt this particular issue, you have 'CONFIG_FB_RADEON' enabled, which is the radeon framebuffer driver, and is completely unrelated and unnecessary to use the radeon drivers for x11.
> 
> Just disable that and all the other drivers under the framebuffer section in menuconfig, and to disable the framebuffer section completely you'll need to disable the the KMS option for intel's i915 (which is one of the things I suspect you don't need at all...).

 

emerge is running now, but after I will do it and publicate the results. //note: I've already downloded newest kernel from http://kernel.org/, maybe that will be the one//

----------

## m34n

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Okay, just had a quick look, you have a lot of things enabled which I suspect you don't need.
> 
> wrt this particular issue, you have 'CONFIG_FB_RADEON' enabled, which is the radeon framebuffer driver, and is completely unrelated and unnecessary to use the radeon drivers for x11.
> 
> Just disable that and all the other drivers under the framebuffer section in menuconfig, and to disable the framebuffer section completely you'll need to disable the the KMS option for intel's i915 (which is one of the things I suspect you don't need at all...).

 

It was the reason. Thanks.

----------

